# Finally Ordered a PM-1236-PEP



## Nyala (Mar 18, 2022)

After much discussion with my wife and John at Precision Matthews, I broke down and ordered a PM-1236-PEP w/DRO and the upgraded cast iron base.  It's not in stock and the website says it will be in March and John said June.

I have been using a South Bend Model C, built in 1936, so I'm sure that I'll notice a little bit of difference in lathe capabilities.  

I'm hoping that I didn't bite off more than I can chew.  Now it's time to watch YouTube videos ref unboxing and setup of a 1236.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 18, 2022)

Bite off more than you can turn you mean? LOL I don't think so.
Sounds like a fun purchase, but June is a loooong lead time

I'd buy a bunch of beer and just keep chuggin' until it gets there


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 11, 2022)

I purchased the 1236PEP last March-April. I did not go the DRO route, but I did just install a DRO on my little Sieg X3 mill. 

Now I am looking at the lathe, thinking, mmmmm... I might have to add one.

But as to the lathe, loving it! 

Congratulations!


----------



## WV Dualsport (Apr 28, 2022)

I just ordered a 1236 PEP.  Standard base.  July estimated delivery.  The wait begins.


----------



## Just for fun (Apr 28, 2022)

For me the wait wasn't bad until the last month.


----------



## WV Dualsport (May 4, 2022)

For those who ordered the PEP, and got the BXA QCTP, which five tool holders did you receive?


----------



## Nyala (May 25, 2022)

I paid for my new lathe today.  I should have shipping information by today or tomorrow.  Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Nyala (May 31, 2022)

As above, I paid for my new PM-1236 last Wednesday.  As promised, on Thursday I received my paid invoice and the information about who the shipper was, along with a tracking number.  Also, on Thursday, I received a call from the shipper, stating that they wanted to deliver the lathe on Friday.  So, about 1pm on Friday the lathe shows up.  The lathe was essentially shipped from the Pittsburg area to west Michigan in one day and delivered to me the next day.  No waiting on anyone's part.

Talk about fast.  Way to go Precision Matthews.

The lathe is safely housed in the shop, still in its crate, as I begin to move out my old lathe and begin setup of this one.

If you order this lathe with cast iron bases, as I did, they are very, very heavy.  They are advertised as 100 lbs each but I believe they far exceed that, especially the base for the headstock.  Do yourself a favor and handle them with equipment, not your back.


----------



## Christianstark (May 31, 2022)

Congrats on the delivery! Get the pics rolling!


----------



## Nyala (Jun 12, 2022)

The lathe is still in the crate as I await an electrician friend to wire in the plug and receptacle.  I already have 220V in the shop so this should be pretty straight forward.

I have installed the leveling feet on the bases and marked out on the floor roughly where everything is going.  The old lathe has been moved to an out of the way location so that the new lathe can be moved in.

I am now thinking about leveling the lathe, something that I have never done before.  I don't even own a precision level.  I wasn't even aware of such a thing until recently.  When I became aware of it I took my aluminum carpenter's level and set it in both directions on the lathe bench.  It showed level but that's not the same as precision leveling.  I never cared before because very few things that I've built ever required me to hit  dimension on the nose.  I am a true hobby machinist who does easy projects for fun and has never attempted projects of any serious difficulty because my lathe required hours of work, even for simple projects.  To remove .100" of material  required 5 passes at .010" each.  Heavier cuts could bring the lathe to a standstill.  If the project was 8" long, you could spend all day just taking .100" off one piece.  If you have to remove .500" then you have your week's worth of work already planned for you.

The new lathe, with all its capabilities over a 1936 lathe, changes all that and I am interested in pursuing other projects.

That brings me back to leveling.  I have watched videos, read previous posts on the topic, and looked at what's commercially available for leveling.  There seems to be the bubble level group and the digital level group.  I've learned a lot about leveling but also learned enough to have no desire to do it.  I have watched people look at a level, get down on the floor, make an adjustment, get back up and look at the level.  They might do this 50 times, then do the other direction.  At 74 years old getting down and up once is more than enough for a week's worth of leveling work for me.

How do you do this adequately without killing yourself in the process?


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 12, 2022)

I wish I could help you more but really this is my first lathe so I'm just learning.   I bought a precision level but I started with a standard level and maybe two times I had it level with my standard level.  Then I switched to the precision level, maybe four or five times over a couple days I was happy.   That was about four month ago and I haven't checked it again, I'm sure it needs to be adjusted again. 

That is all I have did,  I need to check the squarnes of the head and tail stock.

Tim


----------



## wachuko (Jun 12, 2022)

Pictures! Pictures!!!  That was they one I had on order before I found the G0709 locally!!


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 13, 2022)

Nyala said:


> At 74 years old getting down and up once is more than enough for a week's worth of leveling work for me.
> 
> How do you do this adequately without killing yourself in the process?


I'm 73, and decided to design and build my own stand for the lathe that brings the leveling adjustment points up to hip elevation.  Details *are here *if you're interested.  If you got the factory stand, then you'll be taking trips to the floor, or get someone else to lay on the floor while you direct them ("no - the other direction").  

I use a Starrett 199 precision machinist level to get the lathe bed dialed in.  Photos below, but I don't recommend you go out and buy a Starrett 199 unless you're flush with cash.  Ideally you should borrow one from a friend, or invest in one from *Grizzly with similar resolution*.  You definitely want something that can resolve to under 0.001" over 12" if you want to do precision work.












I also invested in an alignment test bar to get the head aligned.  You can find *them on eBay* for about $80 for an MT5 spindle.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 13, 2022)

I wouldn't worry so much about leveling the lathe unless turning a long piece shows up a concerning difference at the opposing ends of a long piece. Almost all of us to relatively short work. I'd get the lathe cleaned up and into use for a while first before worrying about the high level precision stuff


----------



## Nyala (Jun 27, 2022)

The electrician arrived on Saturday and wired in the new lathe.  I cleaned and oiled it while he worked.  Today I ran it through its paces and installed the DRO.  I needed a little help with the DRO and Charlie at PM resolved the issue.  It looks like I'm ready to start making chips.

I did have a couple of small issues.  The compound was a little rough around the edges but a file made short work of that.  The second issue is the chuck key, which is way too short and the handle hits the side of the headstock.  The first order of business will be a new key.  

The lathe is "carpenter level" level and that will do for now.

I have some pictures to share and will do so as soon as I get more organized.  Right now I'm a happy camper and I look forward to making my first chips.


----------



## bigolbeast (Jun 27, 2022)

Just borrow someone’s phone or use a laptop to video call yourself so you can watch the level from the floor on your phone


----------



## Nyala (Jun 28, 2022)

Good idea.  But first I need a level.

I made my first chips today.  I decided to cut a 12" piece of 7/8" aluminum and use it as a practice piece for making the main body of the chuck key that I need.  Between the end where the handle goes and the chuck key's square tip, there is about 9" of straight shaft.  I decided to cut that down to 3/4" as a way of practicing how to use the lathe controls.

When done I used a micrometer to measure the shaft.  I had .010" difference over the 9".

I guess I need to break down a get a precision level.  Sigh.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 28, 2022)

I need to work on my lathe as well.   PM has what looks like a nice level, at a reasonable price. 



			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/8-master-precision-machinists-level/


----------



## WV Dualsport (Jul 8, 2022)

Ordered in April, with a July estimate.  Called yesterday and was told to expect it in early September.


----------



## tredding (Sep 5, 2022)

Nyala said:


> The lathe is still in the crate as I await an electrician friend to wire in the plug and receptacle.  I already have 220V in the shop so this should be pretty straight forward.
> 
> I have installed the leveling feet on the bases and marked out on the floor roughly where everything is going.  The old lathe has been moved to an out of the way location so that the new lathe can be moved in.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the TM-1236 and am also curious about leveling and moving the lathe around the shop. One fellow mentions using lengths of black pipe as rollers. He said it made it easy to move heavy lathes on stands around and position them in his shop.  So I plan to try that. Elsewhere I read about Bluetooth precision levels that allowed you to stay on the floor working the levers while watching the level change on your smartphone.  I too am 74 and was not looking forward to a bunch of ups and downs.  How did you end up doing your leveling?


----------



## davidpbest (Sep 5, 2022)

I’m very close to your age. Here’s how I solved this “leveling while face-down on the floor” issue:









						Welded Stand For PM1340 Lathe
					

Designed and fabricated specifically for the Precision Matthews PM1340 metal lathe.  Descriptions in comments of each image - just click the image for explanation.




					www.flickr.com
				




Make a stand with the lathe on a stiff C-channel and leveling adjustments at each corner of the C-channel mount.  Watch the precision level while tweaking the adjustments and standing erect and on your feet.  Make that chip tray removable for cleaning.  Put easily accessible drawer storage under the lathe. Paint it nice colors. Etc.


----------



## Nyala (Sep 6, 2022)

I ended up buying a Shar's 8" level that had a calibration screw on the top.  Calibration was done quickly and easily using this screw.  

I leveled the lathe L-R with minimal up and down.  Apparently it wasn't out that bad.  It is still out front to back and I haven't attempted to mess with it.  I'm currently enjoying using the lathe and it is producing things are well within any tolerances that I need (if I had tolerances).  I'll get around to leveling it completely one day just not now.  However, this level will make it much easier.


----------



## tredding (Sep 7, 2022)

Hmm, interesting comments on depth of cut and removing material.  I have a project requiring 1/4" 60° chamfering cuts in aluminum. I wonder how deep a cut I will be able to make? Terry - W6LMJ


----------

